# Moeller gas tank gauge float



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Possibly replace the fill cap with the combo vent-gauge cap?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I put a Marpac sender in mine and it's been working fine for two years now.


----------

